# Share the Flares!



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I have been taking pictures of Aristotle flaring at every chance I get. Galileo is a butt and won't flare, not even at a mirror.
Anyway, show off those flaring fishies, in all their finny-gilly glory!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

This is gandalf telling his reflection that he is hot


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gandalf is a flaring machine.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

wow!!! beautiful!


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

:-D Two Gandalfs in a row! Yay! :-D beautiful so far!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Blue metallic male:









Black HM male









Double tail









These were my potential breeder boys that have become pets instead


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have loads,
Echo:
























Puddles:
























Lacey:








Puddles (again):








Zero:








more of Echo:








Kristie:








and Phantom:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Icicle - poor guy


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

your fish are beautiful! 

Xcalibur









darth vader (in a cup)









Here is one of Hermie









And finally some of Tang (he has started fin biting so this was around a month ago)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Amazing Flares!!! Beautiful Fish..all of them..Wow


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow o.o such so much beauty in one fish ^^^^^ love his eyes alot, they pop out XD


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just love your fish!!!!!!!!! XD lol


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you ) So do I )


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

A few of mine ....


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

mines a booty he wont flare , he did once when i showed him his new brouther in his cup , bubba didnt want to share a tank and i new that so i put him in a glas jarr next to him , only once did bubba flare , know they are buddys , so here iss the closest u will get to flairing from him he may be flairing there i dont know


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> Thank you ) So do I )


you are so lucky to have such the greatest quality fish :shock: even thailand doesn't have good ones compared to yours :-D


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

@ Pit Gurl: I LOVE your double tail and wish I could have one like him


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

Martinismommy said:


>


pure beauty


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know right??^^^^ she is my role model o.o


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

@dobermom- Thanks . That's Feather, he's a petco find and one of my favorite fish to photograph.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well here are two of my boys flaring:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they both have the same coloring :lol: lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol they do!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Well here are two of my boys flaring:



The one on the left looks SO much like my Gandalf!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I'm really loving the plakats!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's is an old one of puddles (before he marbled):








an old one of phantom:
















first day i got kristie and lacey, Kristie flared:








a very old one of puddles again (before i got my fuji camera):


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Ahaaa, I got a video of Galileo REALLY flaring! I couldn't get a real picture because he moves so dang fast. He really went all out, attacking the mirror. XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXOnL3rwto


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

have more pics:
























































































\


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

and one more of puddles:








puddles gotten so big * sniff sniff* he makes me proud :lol:


----------



## trakehner (May 14, 2012)

Love this picture. Where are you guys getting the mirrors that go in the tanks?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i actually broke the little mirror :lol: bad luck! lol jk
but i let my fish flare at each other 
i don't have 9 little mirrors for 9 little betta's ;-)


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Shiverdam said:


> Ahaaa, I got a video of Galileo REALLY flaring! I couldn't get a real picture because he moves so dang fast. He really went all out, attacking the mirror. XD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXOnL3rwto


Your betta is beautiful but I snuck a peak at your other videos... 
A fellow pegasister! :-o


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

These are all such cool photos! I am gonna have to try to get a pic of Stormy flared up.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is my CT boy Slate flaring at himself.

He was one of those Bettas you see in the cups who sit on their butt at the bottom of the cup and have trouble swimming to the top. He was so pretty I had to take him home and fix him. Within 2 days of being in shallow water and exercise by hand held mirror he was swimming much better. I put him in a 1 gallon temporary tank with a cheap plant and he was able to see his reflection on the sides of the tank so I didn't much need to help him anymore. He swims perfectly now and doesn't get so angry anymore in his new filtered 2.5 gallon BettaBow. lol


Here is a video of him War Dancing.

http://youtu.be/vmKHKVg_6QE


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's Gabriel flaring


----------



## clarinetplayer (May 13, 2012)

Here's dragon going "I'm sexy and I know it."


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*My 5 favorite pictures of my betta's*

These are my 5 fave betta pictures


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here are some more of my boys flaring their pretty little fins 


The first 2 are of my Epilepsy (EP) when he had all of his tail before he bit almost all of it off. It was so bad I had to cut it and it's finally starting to grow back and he's so much happier now.

The 2nd 2 are of my CT, Rory. Another fish who's tail I had to trim- it got all tore up and broken because it was caught in a filter (the MiniBow style filter), it's also growing back nicely.

The 3rd is of Slate, who I posted a video and picture of just recently.

The one after is of Harvey

The next 2 are of Punkin

And last are of Psych. He got caught on a plastic plant ages ago before I learned about silk plants. His tail has grown back quite alot since, but not all the way.



I have 3 other boys who don't flare that often and when they do it's not when I have my camera handy.


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh I likey likey. So many beautiful pictures. Here are 4 of my boys showing off!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

toydogs, your boys are so pretty! I love the one on the bottom left, ohmygoodness! If you breed him hook me up  lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Some old pics of my two favourite bettas at the moment. 

Wilhelm










Waldo 









I love all of your fishies, they're all so gorgeous when they flare.Waldo _is_ flaring, he's got an invisible beard ... yaaay for marbles!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Voltaire - he likes to dance vertically when he flares. 














































Armand pouts and refuses to flare:


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Armand has amazing colors, but I am secretly in love with Gandalf... I see him all over the forum and go "wow!" every time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

my fighter, Crayola, and Spartan.


OMG I LOVE ARMAND'S POUT :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's one more:


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I love Wilhelm! Such lovely fins.


----------



## EnigmaticSabata (May 17, 2012)

Khan here gets super energetic when he flares, I got luck to catch him staring


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

@TheCheese909: Thanks! Unfortunately because of time and space, I am not breeding. I wish I can... :|

More pics!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oooh..Phantom is gorgeous!!..is he from a LFS..or chain?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@toydogs..Wow..yur fishys..are gorgeous!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

This is Georgie. I got him yesterday for 2 dollars, because he wasn't with the betta shipment he was with the goldfish shipment :lol: and they do not know his age!! Anyways, today he's acting all grumpy :roll: and flaring only at me, not at either betta neighbor.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

My yellow Betta "Honeycomb" and my pink betta that i was told to take back to Petsmart


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

did you take the second one back? D: why?? nuuu send him here xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> did you take the second one back? D: why?? nuuu send him here xD


I was bummed too  I was told to take him back because his gills cover and holes in his gills were disintegrating-plus i had too little experience to deal with that illness, and wanted him to have at least a chance to live. I loved him,he was such a beautiful fish! I just pray he didn't go to a person that was more inexperienced then me at the time :-(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww!! ok  holes in his gills?! yikes.. poor fella.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gandalf is awesome


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Gandalf is awesome


Thanks. He isn't looking so awesome right now. Little guy likes to bite himself.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, sorry i understand. my VT looks horrible right now :-x his caudal and his anal has a huge chunk out


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> oh, sorry i understand. my VT looks horrible right now :-x his caudal and his anal has a huge chunk out


His anal and caudal are slowly healing, but he definitely doesn't look like his gorgeous self atm. I think he can kind of tell too. He seems a little more melancholy than usual. Normally he greets us with a flare and a wiggle dance. Now he's just looking at me with sad, sad eyes.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my VT is getting better (he got sick when his fins where torn) now he is more hyper and loves bloodworms XP
sorry to hear about gandalf, maybe he is sad about something (?)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> my VT is getting better (he got sick when his fins where torn) now he is more hyper and loves bloodworms XP
> sorry to hear about gandalf, maybe he is sad about something (?)


Not sure what he'd be sad about. We give him loads of attention. He has a nice, warm, decorated tank. He must just be depressed because he isn't the big, beautiful boy he once was.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

probably, hope he gets better


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

@lelei: Thank you! I love them all!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are a few of my young male betta flares. All of these fish were grown from egg in the USA in my fishroom. Two of these fish traveled to show, and placed first!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's another one of my Psych  I never get good pictures of his gill flare... the 2nd isn't that great a picture, but I like it lol. Left is Harvey and right is Rory


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful fish o.o

that crowntails fins look strange :\ are they torn?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea, Rory had some problems with his tail, I had him in a MiniBow for a while and his tail got stuck in it. All the spikes broke and turned brown, I eventually had to cut it and it's growing back fine now. He's in a vase at the moment with daily water changes so he's doing well - the HM on the other side has some slight tearing in his fins as well so he's also getting daily water changes, he should be back in his home tank by tomorrow.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, hopefully his fins get recovers soon


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Guppy checking out the new mirror...










Guppy getting his flare on:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Guppy is such a cute name


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

*jealous* That is a very beautiful DT you have there, Mo *w*


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! He is one if my older bettas though. I just thought I would share a picture if him. I don't have him anymore.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww,  you have gorgeous betta's Mo, how abouta trade?? XD lol!!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, my husband actually named him... he has since also been called Gupster and his tank is often refereed to as Guppyrama, since we spend so much time watching him.




betta lover1507 said:


> Guppy is such a cute name


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Mo, I love how their fins are completely translucent, they look so magical!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! I loved that abut him too! His fins gave an iridescent "shimmer" when they hit the lights right.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that's a grumpy face :lol:


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Senior Frog(Right) / Moonshine(Left)


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are a couple of new additions to my sorority today:

Yes they *are* female. I bought 4 and found one was a male, too much beard and no egg spot. These ones are fatter, beardless and have egg spots. Petsmart's females seem to have pretty long fins these days.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The red one has a lovely caudal!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's Jean-Luc, my Petsmart guy:


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry bout the quality
This is Hephaestus


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> aww,  you have gorgeous betta's Mo, how abouta trade?? XD lol!!


Lol. Thanks! But I always think of you having gergeous fish! Puddles is amazing!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Beckyfish97! Gandalf is stunningly beautiful, tell me that he is a daddy, those genes need to be passed on for future generations to adore!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Blurry flare!


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I took some video of him flaring to better show him off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLoxy24IJVc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

FrostSinth said:


> I took some video of him flaring to better show him off
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLoxy24IJVc&feature=player_detailpage


Wow! He's gorgeous!


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

My betta (still unnamed, sadly) is such a tease. He flares for me often, but any time I try to snap a picture, he'll swim off and hide just before it snaps. Its not that he's afraid of the camera, because he tolerates it. He just hides when I try to get pictures! lol So, I distracted him with my finger so I could get a couple shots. The second image is blurry because he's darting off, but I wanted to share the absolutely amazing colors on him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty CT


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful CT!!!..Our Sammy has the same silk red plant!!


----------

